# Bowling Green (Allen Co), KY, Deputy Dog, sweet boy, good w/ dogs



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Remember Jimmy? Same shelter:

Posted on SITUATIONS REQUIRING IMMEDIATE ATTENTION - KY_CENTRAL today
*
**ALLEN COUNTY -SCOTTSVILLE ANIMAL SHELTER Urgent Dogs! 
Scottville, KY 42164
Allen County-Scottsville Animal Shelter*

PF listing by neighboring Bowling Green HS (rescue friendly):
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Bowling Green, KY | Deputy Dog~AllenCo~
















   

* Deputy Dog~AllenCo~
*
*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Bowling Green, KY *

Large • Adult • Male 
















 
Deputy Dog came into the shelter as a stray. He is a really sweet boy that is missing his family very much. Intake Date: 3-23-11 > Available Date: 3-28-11 > Intake Reason: stray > Approx Age: 6-8 years > Approx Weight: 60-65 pounds > Good w/ other dogs: yes > Good w/ cats: Not yet been tested > Good w/ Children: unknown > Housebroken: Unknown > Known health issues: none........front teeth are all worn down...but k9's still look good. > > 
****Cat testing can be done upon request after the application is received.****
****We offer (1) FREE training session with our favorite dog trainer for all of our dog adopters!****
*Sponsor A Pet*

*More about Deputy Dog~AllenCo~*

Primary colors: Black, Brown or Chocolate • Coat length: Short 
*Deputy Dog~AllenCo~'s Contact Info*

*Bowling Green-Warren County Humane Society*, Bowling Green, KY 


270-783-9404
 Email Bowling Green-Warren County Humane Society
See more pets from Bowling Green-Warren County Humane Society
For more information, visit Bowling Green-Warren County Humane Society's Web site.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Still listed
He looks so sweet


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:bump: Still listed.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

The Deputy looks like a mix to me, but a very sweet looking boy nonetheless (and I haven't met him so I could be wrong ) A little evening bump for this fella.....
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

updated bio:

* Deputy Dog~AMAZING!
*
*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Bowling Green, KY *









  

Large • Adult • Male 















 
Intake date: 4/14 
available date: 4/14 
Approximate age: 6-8 years 
Good with other dogs? yes! 
Good with cats? unknown 
Good with children? yes 
Adoption fee: 85.00 

Deputy Dog is one of those sweet, gentle dogs who everyone meets and instantly says, awwww.. He is well behaved, easygoing, and very smart. He came in originally as a stray to another countys shelter. He was then recently transferred here to improve his chances of finding a home! Deputy Dog APPEARS to be housetrained. He knows several basic commands like, sit and lay down, and he is very attentive and eager to please. He is good with other dogs and very gentle with children. He is looking for a low-key indoor home where he can relax and know that he is loved! 
****Cat testing can be done upon request after the application is received.****
****We offer (1) FREE training session with our favorite dog trainer...

*Sponsor A Pet*

Mail a check to:
BGWC Humane Society 
Attention: Name of Animal
PO Box 1456
Bowling Green, KY 42102
You can donate via Paypal!! Just click the one of the buttons below!! 
Or Call in a credit card donation!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

A Big Bump for Deputy Dog!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Petfinder says Adoption Pending.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Let's hope a nice home is waiting for the Deputy - shelter must have really liked him to keep him for so long.
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

His PF listing has been moved to 'adopted' though the text still says 'pending'.
I read that as this gentle looking boy being safe now.


----------

